# Sticky  Modding a Vostok Amphibia - resources, tips and tricks



## wotsch

I've had much pleasure modding my Vostok Amphibias and may have contributed to the spread of the Vostok modding virus around these parts.

I've had quite a few questions via PM on this and other forums, so I thought it might be a good idea to get this thread going as a resource for budding modders. The idea is to collect together links to useful resources and have a place where we can share tips and tricks about this curious affliction.

To get things started...

*Where to buy your Amphibia **New*

There are various sources of new Amphibias online. The most well known are Meranom and the Zenitar eBay shop:

http://meranom.com/

http://stores.ebay.de/zenitar-store

Both seem to be reliable. Meranom seems to be the only source of the Special Edition "SE" models. Shipping from zenitar seems to be (slightly) faster, although shipping from Russia always takes some time due to customs. There are a number of other sources online, for example:

http://stores.ebay.de/GOODS-FROM-USSR-AND-RUSSIA

http://chistopolcity.com/

...and plenty more.

*Where to buy your Amphibia **Used*

Ebay is the obvious source with plenty of newer Amphibias on sale as well as older ones from USSR times. As with any purchase from eBay, checking descriptions, photos and the seller's feedback are to be recommended. Forum sales sections are also a good source of used Amphibias.

*What mods can I consider?*

*Bezels and bezel inserts:*

The simplest mod is a bezel swap and the majority of mods don't go much further than this. A well-chosen bezel and insert can transform the look of an Amphibia.

There are a few sources of bezels, depending on the desired result. Some of the best-known sources of bezels are:

boris_gvb on eBay: http://stores.ebay.de/VOSTOK-POLJOT-WATCHES-FROM-RUSSIA?_rdc=1

Dave Murphy: http://murphymanufacturing.com/

Am-Watches: http://www.am-watches.com/accessories-bezels-c-44_45.html

Another alternative is to modify the stock bezel, e.g. via sanding off the chrome, dipping in egg or burying in the garden, for example:

here: http://uhrforum.de/vostok-amfibia-modding-t172217#post2097942

here: http://forum.tz-uk.com/showthread.php?325643-Vostok-Amphibia-mods&p=3672086&viewfull=1#post3672086

Some skilled modders make their own bezels, but this requires access to the right tools and the right level of skill to do. Here's an example:

http://uhrforum.de/vostok-amfibia-modding-t172217#post2097568

*Hands:*

Changing one or more of the hands on an Amphibia is a subtle way of changing the appearance.

Hands for a Vostok Komandirskie will fit unmodified on the Amphibia. New Amphibia and Komandirsie hands can be sourced, for example, from the favinov eBay shop:

http://stores.ebay.de/GOODS-FROM-USSR-AND-RUSSIA

I can't confirm this, but there are reports that SE models from meranom use hands with a different specification to the hands on a standard Amphibia (it has been suggested that the SEs have movements also used in the Turbina models) and these are not interchangeable. I haven't been able to find a source for SE hands, other than buying a whole SE watch from meranom.

*Dials:*

Amphibia dials can be swapped easily, and dials can be sourced from meranom, zenitar, favinov (linked above) and many other sources. Some modders make their own dials, often with stunning effect.

E.g.

here: http://forum.tz-uk.com/showthread.php?325643-Vostok-Amphibia-mods&p=3672086&viewfull=1#post3672086

or here: http://uhrforum.de/vostok-amfibia-modding-t172217#post2097942)

*Cases:*

Amphibia movements and dials can be swapped between the different case types at will to get the right combination for your mod. New cases, both polished and matte, can be sourced from the shops linked above. The factory matte finish is quite rough. Although this can be fine for a mod, depending on the look that is to be achieved, a much nicer finish can be achieved by bead blasting. Some modders have the equipment to do this themselves and occasionally will do this for other modders active on the same forum. Alternatively, a metal shop can do this for you.

*Straps:*

A well-chosen strap can make a huge difference to an Amphibia. There are lots of online shops selling straps.

*Tutorials and other online resources*

Great picture-book guides from Dave Muphy on how to do a bezel swap and how to glue the insert:

http://murphymanufacturing.com/vostok_tutorial.html

http://murphymanufacturing.com/insert_tutorial.html

A detailed description of a bezel replacement:

http://www.webwatchworld.com/vostok-amphibia-bezel-replacement/

A picture-by-picture description of dismantling an Amphibia, including removal of the case-back, movement, hands and dial:

http://forums.watchuseek.com/f54/anatomy-vostok-68330.html

Please add your links, tips, tricks and links.

-wotsch


----------



## SBryantgb

Fantastic thread idea... thanks for taking the time :thumbsup: Hopefully Roy will make it a sticky


----------



## Krispy

Hi Wilf,

What a great post, very informative. I may just make this a sticky unless there's any objections??

:thumbsup:


----------



## wotsch

Go ahead. No objection.


----------



## Krispy

SBryantgb said:


> Fantastic thread idea... thanks for taking the time :thumbsup: Hopefully Roy will make it a sticky





wotsch said:


> Go ahead. No objection.


 Stuck!

Nice one Wilf

Wouldn't hurt to also link through to some of your recent examples too...

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/94938-amphibia-mod/&do=embed


----------



## jsud2002

Thankyou for creating this thread it is very useful and an interesting read . well done :thumbsup:


----------



## wotsch

Krispy said:


> Wouldn't hurt to also link through to some of your recent examples too...


 Good idea, mine are all in this thread:
http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/94938-amphibia-mod/&page=1

Here are a few of my favourite simple bezel/insert and strap swaps:
http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/94938-amphibia-mod/&do=findComment&comment=986594
http://uhrforum.de/vostok-amfibia-modding-t172217-17#post2461148
http://uhrforum.de/vostok-amfibia-modding-t172217#post2098613
http://uhrforum.de/vostok-amfibia-modding-t172217#post2098613
http://uhrforum.de/vostok-amfibia-modding-t172217-9#post2421742
http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/94938-amphibia-mod/&do=findComment&comment=961518

Here some of my favourites with more ambitious bezel swaps.

A custom made bezel:
http://uhrforum.de/vostok-amfibia-modding-t172217-3#post2130141

With the chrome taken off the original bezel:
http://uhrforum.de/vostok-amfibia-modding-t172217-10#post2423540

Another with the chrome removed from the original bezel:
http://uhrforum.de/vostok-amfibia-modding-t172217#post2097609

With a bronze bezel:
http://uhrforum.de/vostok-amfibia-modding-t172217-29#post2650504

My favourite mods tend to have a number of changes.

On this one, the case and strap have been bead blasted (by the same bloke who did my case here: click):
http://uhrforum.de/vostok-amfibia-modding-t172217-22#post2515202

The case, strap and bezel on this one have been bead blasted and the bezel painted:
http://uhrforum.de/vostok-amfibia-modding-t172217-20#post2483117

On this one, the dial and movement has been taken from a Neptune and put in to a bead blasted case along with a bead blasted plain bezel:
http://uhrforum.de/vostok-amfibia-modding-t172217-37#post2747440

This one has the case and a home-made bronze bezel grit blasted for a stunning finish:
http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/90969-wet-bank-holiday-amphibia/&do=findComment&comment=910633

This one is great. He's selected case, dial, hands, bezel, insert and strap to create a homage to a mechanical calculator:
http://forum.tz-uk.com/showthread.php?355407-The-Curta-Amphibia

This one is a Komandirskie with the plating removed from case, crown and bezel:
http://forum.tz-uk.com/showthread.php?325643-Vostok-Amphibia-mods&p=3430436&viewfull=1#post3430436

This one (first pic) has the plating removed from the case and bezel, possibly a custom crown, a home-made dial and different hands:
http://forum.tz-uk.com/showthread.php?325643-Vostok-Amphibia-mods&p=3672086&viewfull=1#post3672086

The case and bezel on this one has been hand matted, the dial indices and hands have been painted black, and superluminova has been added:
http://uhrforum.de/vostok-amfibia-modding-t172217-14#post2433955

I hope this gives you some inspiration.

-wotsch


----------



## jsud2002

Some lovely combinations you have found , I have spent most of the weekend on Meranom website deciding what watch to buy for my first mod I want something that little bit different just cant decide what


----------



## wotsch

jsud2002 said:


> I have spent most of the weekend on Meranom website...


 I know that feeling very well. :wink:


----------



## jsud2002

I hope its ok to add this link but I found this and think it might be useful , some nice looking mods

http://www.hablemosderelojes.com/forum/showthread.php?32863-Nuestros-Vostok-Amphibian-quot-modificados-quot

yes I know its in spanish but luckily google will translate it for you :thumbsup:


----------



## wotsch

jsud2002 said:


> I hope its ok to add this link


 Of course it's OK. The more material linked in the thread, the better.


----------



## Konilacr

Thank you for sharing! Very useful information


----------



## Shikef

Thank you for creating such a useful thread!
I read many useful articles and decided to buy a Vostok Amphibia. I ordered it from Russian store https://vostokamphibia.com, the watch was delivered in 45 days. I am happy that the quality of my watch is excellent for this price. I will be ordering more as my friend likes it too. Frankly speaking, I would like to change the strap on my Vostok from metal to leather, I like the latter more. I also want to share the article about Vostok Amphibia watches, if you do not mind: http://www.webwatchworld.com/vostok-amphibia/ I guess, it will be interesting for you.


----------



## wotsch

I'm afraid I have to report some problems with one of the bezel makers I recommended in my first post above.

I can no longer recommend pers184 as a source for bezels. Details here: http://forums.watchuseek.com/f63/bad-experience-pers84-3443842.html

Unfortunately, I can modify the original post. If a moderator could remove the applicable line in the first post, I'd appreciate it.

-wotsch


----------



## Krispy

Has anyone used Dr.Seikostain on eBay? He's knocking out some interesting bits...


----------



## wotsch

Yes, I have. He's been reliable so far and sends his wares lovingly packed. I have a bezel from him that's going on my next mod, if it suits, and I've ordered a couple of inserts from him.

He's been expanding his line of Vostok parts and I agree with you that some of them are very interesting.


----------



## Krispy

Thanks Wilf. I might try a few bits out on some of mine, I'd be interested to hear about (and see) how the bezel fits. Any clues or will we have to wait for your next reveal?!

Some of the case backs look good too - although a lot deeper than the standard issue ones?


----------



## WRENCH

Krispy said:


> Has anyone used Dr.Seikostain on eBay? He's knocking out some interesting bits...


 This one is on my list.


----------



## Krispy

I quite like the look of these, just not sure how it would make the watch sit?


----------



## WRENCH

Krispy said:


> I quite like the look of these, just not sure how it would make the watch sit?


 Price is very reasonable, I see he recommends a new ring to finish it off. 










Might take a punt, next month.


----------



## jsud2002

Krispy said:


> Has anyone used Dr.Seikostain on eBay? He's knocking out some interesting bits...


 I used him for my coin bezel and gun metal grey insert . He is a friendly chap to talk to via email and has some amazing stuff on his facebook page


----------



## wotsch

Krispy said:


> Any clues or will we have to wait for your next reveal?!


 A few more weeks unless I find time of an evening. The case is off being bead blasted and I've got a lot on for the next few weekends. But I'm looking forward to this one, so I'll be putting it together as soon as I find the time.


----------



## Robden

WRENCH said:


> This one is on my list.


 I used one of these on a 420 case and the undercut just about cleared the crown, whereas other bezels wouldn't.


----------



## Draygo

Krispy said:


> Has anyone used Dr.Seikostain on eBay? He's knocking out some interesting bits...


 Yes, I have, too. I'm really pleased with mine - quality seems great - and as @wotsch says, it came beautifully packaged.

I went for the one that's frankly a bit of a beast :biggrin: and added one of the Dr's inserts too.

It's on an old self-brushed 710 case for now, with a new Meranom all-steel crown.





































I like the knurled edge - I'd really like a Vostok crown with knurling.


----------



## Krispy

That looks really good @Draygo, thanks for sharing.

No issues with the crown / bezel getting in each other's way on the 710 and does the crystal still sit proud of the bezel?

I have one of your brushed 710 cases - it's a real improvement on the original. Did you ever post how you did it? (sorry for being lazy and not searching :blush: )


----------



## Draygo

> 23 minutes ago, Krispy said:
> 
> No issues with the crown / bezel getting in each other's way on the 710 and does the crystal still sit proud of the bezel?
> 
> I have one of your brushed 710 cases - it's a real improvement on the original. Did you ever post how you did it? (sorry for being lazy and not searching :blush: )


 Plenty of clearance between crown and bezel :thumbsup: but the crystal doesn't sit proud.

Brushing is a careful application of Scotchbrite green scourer in a uniform direction, achieved by cutting a disc of it and attaching to a Dremel-type tool, then a gentle polish afterwards to even it out slightly. Photo shows the Scotchbrite in the 'after' condition (it was a neat disc 'before')!










Oh, and apologies to Wotsch - I posted this on the wrong thread really. It was meant to be on the general Mods thread, not your Resources thread. Sorry.


----------



## Krispy

Nice one - I'm off to Amazon to browse Dremels!

:thumbsup:


----------



## alexsem

My Vostok Amphibia mod in 710 body, with new bezel and insert and with leather strap


----------



## Lampoc

alexsem said:


> My Vostok Amphibia mod in 710 body, with new bezel and insert and with leather strap.


 Hi Alex and welcome to the forum. I like the strap - can I ask where you got it from?


----------



## bowie

Got a set of these stick on bezels for the Vostok from a well-known auction site what do you think The lume is not as bright as in the picture must be my photographic skills.They just stick over the bezel.1st pic before.


----------



## Noj

Thank you for the effort, I have decided to have a go at modding and Vostok prices make them a great starter watch. The info you have provided will be so useful, really am grateful

Noj


----------



## JayDeep

Everything is very outdated here. Only about 2 links worked to produce any results.

For bezels Murphy's still works, but I've found One Second Closer to be the best. They also offer an array of inserts and hands options.

https://one-second-closer.com/shop/

Also Meranom offers a few options for case backs, which is a nice touch for modding. Adds subtlety and depth, as the two options available are exhibition backs which provide a thicker base, which I think these watches are sorely missing!


----------



## KO_81

I'm going to get a Vostok Amphibia soon, is it worth paying the extra for a UK based one or shall I get one from Russia and face the customs and import taxes that they incur?

How much am I likely to pay in extra charges on a £50-60 watch?

There are a few options on eBay or from Meranom.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lampoc

KO_81 said:


> I'm going to get a Vostok Amphibia soon﻿, is it worth paying the extra for a UK based one or shall I get one from Russia and face the customs and import taxes that they incur?
> 
> How much am I likely to pay in extra charges on a £50-60 watch?
> 
> There are a few options on eBay or from Meranom.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 I've bought a lot of watches from Russia in my time, especially Meranom, and never been stung by customs - unlike everything I've ever bought from North America which has always been caught!


----------



## KO_81

Lampoc said:


> I've bought a lot of watches from Russia in my time, especially Meranom, and never been stung by customs - unlike everything I've ever bought from North America which has always been caught!


 Thank you sir, I will buy one from Meranom then and hope I get the same lack of customs charges.

Going for one of these two, or maybe both...............


----------



## Lampoc

KO_81 said:


> Thank you sir, I will buy one from Meranom then and hope I get the same lack of customs charges.
> 
> Going for one of these two, or maybe both...............


 Good pick. Don't forget to throw the bracelets away when they arrive :laugh:

Quick tip for anyone ordering from Meranom: buy lots of Vostok springbars at the same time - possibly the best spring bars in the world. I have the majority of my Swiss watches on Vostok springbars :yes:


----------



## Nigel B

Thanks for sharing, a very interesting and useful resource :thumbsup:


----------



## mitadoc

Thank you for summarising this.


----------



## WRENCH

This pic came in my usual Pinterest e-mail.


----------



## al_kaholik

WRENCH said:


> This pic came in my usual Pinterest e-mail.


 Like that, unusual and cool deep bezel


----------



## jsud2002

WRENCH said:


> This pic came in my usual Pinterest e-mail.


 love the knarled crown but for me reduce the bezel by half and make case and bezel brush effect and I would buy one


----------



## Nick67+1

I need a bit of advice.

I have been looking the GMT in the link below for sometime and over the weekend decided to go for it.

https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/vostok-watch-amphibian-classic-960761.html

It's not been ordered from Meranom, as they are out of stock.

This will be my sixth Vostok but the first to arrive with "the bracelet", the others have been on rubber, leather or have been easily swapped out to a Nato.

Not a problem I thought as I will just switch it out to a nice brown leather strap, but apparently the 960 range have a slightly different fixing and to add a normal strap I need to get some strap links.

I think i've located them on Meranom, link below, it states for the 960 but also states 18mm, the strap size on the watch is 22mm :sign_question: . The alternative straps for the watch at Meranom are all out of stock.

https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/spare-parts/bracelets/vostok-watch-first-strap-links-on-96-case-18mm-neptune.html

The strap links alone aren't up to a value for Meranom to ship, I would "have" to add a cheap Kommandirskie to get them delivered. A bit of a pain but hey it's another watch! 

Are they the correct links ? Are there any alternatives available from elsewhere ? Where I have ordered the watch from don't do spare parts.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Lampoc

@Nick67+1 Yes, they're the correct links. They're 22mm wide but take an 18mm strap if that makes sense. You could also try https://komandirskie.com


----------



## SolaVeritate

WRENCH said:


> This pic came in my usual Pinterest e-mail.


 Any idea where that bezel came from?


----------



## WRENCH

SolaVeritate said:


> Any idea where that bezel came from?


 In can't find the pic again, although I would imagine anyone competent on a lathe wouldn't have too much of a problem making one.


----------



## SolaVeritate

WRENCH said:


> In can't find the pic again, although I would imagine anyone competent on a lathe wouldn't have too much of a problem making one.


 Hmm.. not me then.  Old shaky here isn't competent cutting cheese.


----------



## Newton Sheep

I recently bought a couple of Vostoks from an outfit called SMIRS. Nobody ever seems to mention them so I took a bit of a gamble but no worries. Great service from them, arrived well packaged and quickly, and they're pricing is quite keen compared to Meranom.

Lightly modded both of them on receipt, changing straps and bezels. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nick67+1

Going to have my first attempt at swapping the bezel on this…..eventually 



Got a new Barton strap off Amazon at the weekend and thought let's sort out a new bezel. Had a look at a few YouTube videos, have what's needed seems easy enough.

I ordered a bezel from a place recommended on here, I didn't actually realise I was literally just ordering the bezel and it didn't include the insert, my mistake . Well I've now ordered an insert.

It's costing me more to mod it than the watch cost me off eBay :swoon:


----------



## Daveinspain

Newton Sheep said:


> I recently bought a couple of Vostoks from an outfit called SMIRS. Nobody ever seems to mention them so I took a bit of a gamble but no worries. Great service from them, arrived well packaged and quickly, and they're pricing is quite keen compared to Meranom.
> 
> Lightly modded both of them on receipt, changing straps and bezels. :thumbsup:


 Do they do spare bits like dials?


----------



## Lampoc

Daveinspain said:


> Do they do spare bits like dials?


 Good site here detailing who sells what Vostok bits: https://modstok.com/


----------



## Newton Sheep

Daveinspain said:


> Do they do spare bits like dials?


 Nope, just the watches.


----------



## Daveinspain

Newton Sheep said:


> Nope, just the watches.


 For watches that are widely modded getting things like dials and handsets is proving difficult to say the least. Will anyone elses handsets fit Amphibia movements?


----------



## Lampoc

Daveinspain said:


> For watches that are widely modded getting things like dials and handsets is proving difficult to say the least. Will anyone elses handsets fit Amphibia movements?


 Pretty sure I've mentioned it before but there are quite a few sellers of many Vostok mod parts here: https://modstok.com/

Alternatively, you can use Seiko SKX handsets but they do take a bit of fettling to get them to fit correctly - I did it with this Vostok:


----------



## Duncan U.

I have found sellers on eBay to be the best place to find dials, although Vostok24 have a good selection.

For hands, I like the Amphibia standard hands, but I have swapped one watch to the blued hands from Meranom which made quite a difference in legibility on a silver dial.


----------



## AnticMen

Maybe you will be interested

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-12-Vintage-Soviet-USSR-diver-military-watch-VOSTOK-Wostok-Amphibian-NOT-WORK-/224749385879?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0


----------



## Lampoc

AnticMen said:


> Maybe you will be interested
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-12-Vintage-Soviet-USSR-diver-military-watch-VOSTOK-Wostok-Amphibian-NOT-WORK-/224749385879?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0


 Not a good deal at all in my opinion. Frankens, trashed dials/bezels and nothing special there.


----------



## SolaVeritate

:hmmm9uh:





















:thumbsup:


----------



## Duncan U.

SolaVeritate said:


> :hmmm9uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


 That's better :thumbsup:

It's funny, I really liked them both before, but I definitely think they are both improved by the swap.


----------

